# first time firearms for fine mama and her num nuts ape man hubby



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

after taxes and we have the home we went taken care of we plan getting our first firearm when I made some calls I noticed people are in any kind of business is to make money so hyping up or down hyping can happen easy to take advantage of people such as our self's
my wife has a degree so she is not a moron like the man she married but she can be blown over by a strong gust of wind.
for myself (apeman num nut ) I have neverd finshed first year of high school it shows with bad grammar and spelling! but I am 6'5 very thick man by thick I mean I gained to much fat from being injured and inactive bad eating habits for so many years my ideal weight doc's feel would be 240-255 to hard to tell because I am very big boned and still thick with muscle tho only real part of my body that's still strong is my right arm plz note that.
so was told best first time guns is a S&W 38 police special.
but watching people on youtube claimed a .22 caliber revolver I guess they are very easy to clean less moving parts and best for practice shooting due to cheap ammo and is a cheap firearm
i can understand a higher caliber does more damage= stopping power and this to be her gun for carry self defense til we learn more then we will upgrade to better weapon and keep the smaller for i guess practice and to give to my little girl when she is ready for such responsible
would like better info and i think asking people who gave nothing to gain profit wise be best to ask why im asking the gun pro's on here.
and due to us plan on buying house with land for animals horse and anything that would taste good on a grill was thinking shotgun.
i know longer barrels = longer and tighter spread shorter wider spread and i feel and what info I think I read that i read are better for home defense less collateral damage and i plan on talking how to get my family to know when damager is in the house get on the ground so better chance of being hit and to aim the gun shoulder height less chance on buck shot / bird or rocksalt hitting a person other then the badguy who is tired of living or has a death wish who enters my house I do not plan on advancing past 10-15 yards from my house due to they can be more then 1 intruder inside who did not flee.
but also wildlife can be harming my pets or food and i don't want to take the time to switch barrels more time means more damage in some form or anther
thinking because we be on a budget at first 2 shots guns be best a pump action short barrel for home defense and double side by side shot gun.
and i do know a shot fired can make some one a wee scared and nervous and better chance they will flee the area.
after my long rambles what would be best way to go on what info i have giving.
(rambles to much)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Starter gun?

22 pistols are fun, especially 22 mag.

But for protection and a first pistol I would not look at anything less than a 9mm, maybe a 40 cal considering your size. Not sure of your wife's stature.. Take a look at:

Ruger SR9 - slim width 17 round capacity or
Ruger SR9c 10 round and more apt for concealed carry. I own both.
Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm or 40 cal.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

she is adv in size for lady I was not planning on getting a hand held fire arm for myself till we have the ones for her and home in time I would like my own but with my size I have a less better chance of hold up tho it can happen but chances are she be more of a likely target I do plan on getting a open carry for a larger knife for now
KY laws said I need to have a OC or CC for have the bigger ones or a throwing knife which I have no clue how to really. but I do plan on getting one as soon as I can because you never know when SH*T can happen
bad things don't have times or limits


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Go check out the local range. Many rent out firearms at a reasonable price. Test lots of them. Find what you like for yourself. Then you can be ready to buy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

You're not far from Bud's in Lexington. I'd go up there and do what JAK said! If you not been to Bud's just google Bud's gunshop.
Big store and big range.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Going to be safe, right??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck, take your time, listen to the others, and let her try as many firearms as she can. She'll know the right one.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also, try not to buy into the BS, EVERY gun can be lethal. 

.22 is statically the most lethal round, and while I, personally, would not recommend it, if that's what she likes, and she can operate it like a surgeon operates a scalpel, let her have it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Strongly consider some lessons with an NRA instructor and some time renting various guns a range....


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I am an NRA instructor and I recommend classes first before you buy a gun. You'll get a good foundation and hands on with a few pistol types and learn why one is better than another for the situation you intend it for. 

As with any tool, figure out your needs before you buy. 

Self Defense: M&P or Glock, 9mm or bigger to your comfort. There are reasons for a good semi auto that will be made readily apparent to you in your range day self defense classes. 

Shotguns are for the birds. (or small game) 

. 22 rifles are for small game

Home defense would be a pump or semi auto shot gun. Maybe an AR if you've been better trained. 

Defense of liberty would be an AR or AK and a lot of friends. 

I recommend that you practice with your actual tools. 

All that being said, if you want to use your preferred tool, go for it and train accordingly.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

As a woman who has weak wrists (never could play tennis) I wanted a gun that didn't have a lot of recoil, but would still get the job done. I got what a lot of other women have - a Springfield XD. 40 cal. 4 inch barrel. Easy to shoot, not much recoil, only 4 parts to clean. But it's a hefty enough gun that any man could use it as well. The down side is that it's not a real small gun, so harder to use as a CCW, but I really like shooting it. Just an idea. 

Another idea - my son and I own the guns in the family, and we decided to get the same calibers and ammo. So I have a Springfield and he has a Glock, but both are 40 cal. We both have 22 rifles, and when he gets a shotgun it will be a 20 g shotgun, since that is what I have. And for the "black guns" we will stick with .223. It just makes sense for the sake of cost, convenience, storage, and flexibility.

A Ruger 10-22 rifle is also a nice starter gun. It's very practical for a prepper and fun to shoot.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the thought of buying your first fire arm can be dizzying there are so many out there, is one better than the others not really.
my first handgun was a 357 mag 6 shot revolver with a 4 inch barrel and it is still my favorite and my preferred open carry piece when I am out checking the crops and horsing around out in my piece of paradise.
but the gun I have on or in reach 24-7 is a NAA 22 revolver with the 22 mag conversion it also has a holster grip I am very fond of this firearm it is just enough -some may argue it is tiny ,it only has five shots, it takes for ever and a day to reload, but it was cheap I paid around $280 for it and they still run around that price it is stupid simple to use cock hammer pull trigger and bang repeat for another bang (yes it is single action) it is also about the safest gun I can think of to carry-you see it has a full blade hammer and the cylinder has safety notches for that hammer to rest in it is not going bang until you cock it and pull the trigger the only down side is kids to them it may look like a toy so that's another reason I have it on me most of the time. my wife has one too the black widow model and she loves it.
now for your wife and or you pick what you feel comfortable with what fits your budget it does not matter if it is a revolver or pistol a 22 or a 45 get what you need, what you want, solid smith & Wesson model 10 or 64 is an ideal choice but even used they can be pricy optionsand there is Taurus or ruger. Some may recommend a 1911 45 or a glock 9mm -it doesn't really matter as long as you(or your wife is satisfied. My advise is get a well known model that everyone agrees is reliable and a decent firearm.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you just want to scare the pants off of them get one of these, lack of accuracy can be compensated with overwhelming firepower...he,he,he...


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

thank yous all for the info a lot more to think about now.
to JAX and SDF800 I looking into ranges now and I think we go with buds in lex there is anther in closer but when in doubt lesion to those who know more about the subject and area im in.
TO james m ohh hell yea I will have 2 safes one is for my handheld the other or others depending would be for the longer ones..
might need more safes I am heared guns can be like tattoos you always get anther one then anther than anther ill will have to see if that's true.
going make call to see how much will cost and wife and I will make a trip next weekend or this coming weekend just to break our gun virginity go from there
thank yous all for you're time to my post


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of good advise here. Try as many different guns as possible. Do not be intimidated by the heft of a pistol. The heavier, the more recoil is absorbed and the easier on ones hands. Shotguns can be tough to maneuver through a home. How much are you going to practice? If not much, a revolver may present less problems with potential jams and stoppages. I would give consideration to a .357 magnum and you would also have the option of using 38 specials if you need to tone it down or less expensive practice ammo. With a house shotgun keep the barrel length shot and extended magazine a maverick 88 or Remington 870 in 12 or 20 gauge would be good choices. 20 may be easier on your wife. .22s are just fun. Good for small game. Remember 10 to 15 feet is close. You want to hit an intruder has hard as possible. It may be dark, the target may be moving fast towards you. Something dinky may kill eventually but not until after they get hold of Joe citizen with a knife or what ever. A cranial shot with a 22 would work but fast moving in the dark, stress, fear, etcetera may only wound and not stop the felony in progress. Just my opinions.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PLEASE try different shotguns before you get one! A 12 g just about dislocated my shoulder! Even a 20 g is not that comfortable, but it is better than the 12g. I shoot it once in a while just to keep up on using it, but it is definitely not my favorite gun. I got a Remington 870 youth model that has a shorter barrel length which makes it a bit more practical for inside the house, which is why I got it - home defense.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow asking others what gun to buy. Maybe instead ask yourself what your plans are with your gun? Is it only for home defense? Or do you want something that can put meat on your table. First you have to figure out what is important to you. 
Personally I want a gun that I can hunt with first. I love having my tikka t3 in 308 caliber. And we have 5 rifles in 308 caliber. But the tikka is the best for hunting. 
I also have multiple guns in the 223 caliber. We have several ar rifles in 223 and 308. But if I am starting fresh I would get a good hunting rifle first. And then learn how to reload. And for home defense I only use 357 mag. But my 2 German shepherd's keep everyone out of my yard. So I really do not have to worry about home invasion. Besides my neighbors don't like guns or my German shepherd's. So we just put up sign saying we have firearms, but my neighbor does not. And we have arrow pointing at his house.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Fred? Is that you?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My recommendation for a first gun is a 12 gauge shotgun. A Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 are quality firearms to be had for cheap. Excellent for a variety of uses and ammo is cheap.

JM2C.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

shot gun or shot guns will be used for hunting to
I like to have every tool be useful in more ways then just 1 
I already looking for clubs to learn how to hunt and degut for more then just animals that are to be hunted but also the chickens or rabbits or any other tasty yum yum that's living on that land at that moment depending where we get to live 
on a side note found this to be wicked cool!! not sure if its a county or state thing but my 9 year old going to do a thing called 4-4 to learn skills such as hunting safety firearms safety wildlife ID and general hunting skills just had to say that long I am on this subject towards fire arms
I am so not ever going to go back to NY unless its for a trip nothing more county life is the life for me!
new signature I think would be changed to something to fit my new wannabilly lifestyle


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> My recommendation for a first gun is a 12 gauge shotgun. A Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 are quality firearms to be had for cheap. Excellent for a variety of uses and ammo is cheap.
> 
> JM2C.


Make sure the wife can handle a 12 g.


----------

